# What Is Your Favorite Video on YouTube?



## Sunburst_Odell (May 6, 2018)

For me, it's this:




This video is so old and it still makes me die laughing. 
What about y'all?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 6, 2018)

Well, we're going off of videos and not music, so here.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 6, 2018)

Edit because I lied. This is still the funniest animation I've ever seen 8 years later.


----------



## Ginza (May 7, 2018)

No further comment needed.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 7, 2018)

whatever little speck of normie left in me has caused me to love this


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 7, 2018)

but this is my favorite.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 8, 2018)

Currently, this.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (May 8, 2018)

You won't be able to stop listening to this once you've heard it. It sounds so amazing on an organ.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Pompadork (May 8, 2018)

Used to show this to everyone in middle achool. No one else ever laughed.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 8, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> Used to show this to everyone in middle achool. No one else ever laughed.



You couldn't pay me to believe that animator was not smoking something.


----------



## Pompadork (May 8, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> You couldn't pay me to believe that animator was not smoking something.


I like to believe the animator was the guy on the toilet and the CUPPPA SOUUUP guy was his drug dealer.


This was the day he started doing some weird shit.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 10, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


>


i almost forgot to watch this today!
My roomie and i quote this regularly.


----------



## Narri (May 10, 2018)

Mine changes quite frequently but right now its this


----------



## AppleButt (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Illuminaughty (May 16, 2018)

Currently, I have to say it's this.


----------



## Drayk (May 16, 2018)

For whatever reason wether in a good mood or the far opposite I'll come back to this vid


----------



## bombylius (May 16, 2018)

A true classic:


----------



## Yakamaru (May 17, 2018)

Originally posted by @Ovi the Dragon over on Discord. This is my new favorite video. =w=


----------



## drawain (May 17, 2018)

I'm searchin for a video where a guy tackled some helpless mascots on a street and the dude who's filming is having the laugh of his life. The costumes were globes, looked like from an organisation. And for whatever reason there was also a minion mascot guy. It was a big group fight and totally ridiculous. But I can not find it anywhere anymore. (I know, this shouldn't be funny. xD)

I just love the rythm of the video. I wonder how you get that effect. 
I saw them live once at a festival in Germany. (They are Norwegian tho.) Love them since.


----------



## Taku (May 17, 2018)

This one kills me every time.


----------



## FriedOats (May 17, 2018)

A bop and a banger.


----------



## Rochat (May 17, 2018)

Daddy material <3


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (May 20, 2018)

I dunno how to lost vids
Search Chicken Nugger on YouTube
It’s so funny


----------



## Taku (May 20, 2018)

As a nineties techno kid, this video gives me chills.


----------



## Saga (May 20, 2018)

I have a whole playlist full of them


----------



## Taku (May 20, 2018)

Not trying to spam this thread, but I have allot of fav videos on YouTube


----------



## Yvvki (May 20, 2018)

This


----------



## pandasayori (May 21, 2018)

This is easily one of my favorite vids now


----------

